# Batman meets Two-Face!



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Hey Guys!

Tom Parker (he posts as "Bwain No More") was kind enough to hook me up with a replacement face for the Moebius Batman.

Now, how do you make a sculpt that tops even the one that Jeff Yeagher did for the mass produced kit? You hire Jeff Yeagher to make one in resin.

The amount of detail you can get with resin vs. molded styrene is just amazing.

and the expression just screams "Not a moment to lose, old chum!"

forgive my not quite finished paintjob, I find it easier to not over work something if I just put it down a walk away for a bit.

I did want you to see the raw form as well as how well it fits in the stock head. you do need to bore out the mask holes for a better fit, but as you can see it's worth it

You can pm Tom for pricing and availability


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Lou; thanks for posting and the kind words! And as I have said before, this is a VERY tough kit to improve upon, so I went to Jeff himself to provide a DIFFERENT expression (which he delivered and then some.) BTW, Lou JUST received these yesterday, so like Batman, he RACED to work to post these in the "nick of time!" :thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

That is really nice! 

Jeff
(PS- though I have to admit when I first saw the face without the mask, it sorta reminded me of how Robocop looked without his helmet).


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

the bare face actually looks disturbingly like Patrick MacGoohan


----------



## enterprise_fanatic (Aug 4, 2014)

So you know what the next post is going to be, so let me be the first:
1) When will they be ....?
2) When can we ........ ?
3) Where can we ........ ?
4) How much is .......... ?
ETC ....
ETC ....
ETC ....
You know the drill.:jest:


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

I do INDEED know the drill! Molds for the AW face are ready to go and I have started casting. I am waiting on decals (eyebrows for the cowl, and a slightly larger chest emblem; preliminary test art for the eyebrows is attached below). I SHOULD be ready to start taking orders by mid-December. Price will be $16 postpaid by First Class, $20 postpaid by Priority Mail or $45 postpaid including a bagged, complete Moebius Batman kit (these were kits returned as damaged to Moebius but are PERFECT in every way, just missing the box). These are priced for the US, overseas pays actual shipping.
Please email me at [email protected] for more info. Alternate pouches are in the works along with an etched brass buckle and detailed folding version replacement batarang, but due to OT at the fulltime job (I work at a shipping center for an online retailer) these will not be available until January at the earliest. :thumbsup:
THANKS!
Tom Parker
Cult of Personality Productions


----------



## Moderbuilderzero (Mar 29, 2013)

Very interested! Please keep me posted as to availability!
Thanks!

MBZ :wave:


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

I really like this head, as with their other offerings, which I own as well. I am going to stick with the original head, because I like the expression.


----------



## Highlander242 (Nov 26, 2014)

Hello, my name is Joe and I'm new here but stumbled across the forums and the link for the replacement heads. I did not know anything about these and think they are just awesome! I would like to see about getting some for a future build. I have started my build but all of my work is free hand with a brush and with acrylics except for me airbrushing the yellow paint. I hope you don't mind if I share a few quick phone pictures. Sorry not sure how to post more than one picture.

Thanks


----------



## Highlander242 (Nov 26, 2014)

A close up of the head.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Outstanding!!!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice work Highlander - What state is your St. Charles in?


----------



## Highlander242 (Nov 26, 2014)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> Outstanding!!!


Thank you.


----------



## Highlander242 (Nov 26, 2014)

scooke123 said:


> Nice work Highlander - What state is your St. Charles in?


Thank you, it's Missouri.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Same St. Charles I live in then!!!


----------



## Highlander242 (Nov 26, 2014)

scooke123 said:


> Same St. Charles I live in then!!!


That's cool! I bought the kit at Mark Twain.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Highlander242 said:


> A close up of the head.


Gives "Hot Toys" Batman, a run for it's money. For future reference, Adam West I believe has green eyes. I met him numerous times, mostly he wears sunglasses.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

"Steely Gray-Blue" is the recommended color


----------



## Highlander242 (Nov 26, 2014)

apls said:


> Gives "Hot Toys" Batman, a run for it's money. For future reference, Adam West I believe has green eyes. I met him numerous times, mostly he wears sunglasses.


Thanks. I thought they were green too and that's what I painted them. Here's a close up.

Joe


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice work on those eyes!!!! I got mine at Mark Twain too - haven't started on it yet.
Steve


----------



## Highlander242 (Nov 26, 2014)

scooke123 said:


> Nice work on those eyes!!!! I got mine at Mark Twain too - haven't started on it yet.
> Steve


Thank you. I may have to pick up another one for later. When I finish we'll have to meet up at Mark Twain and I can show it to you in person.

Joe


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Highlander242 said:


> Thanks. I thought they were green too and that's what I painted them. Here's a close up.
> 
> Joe


Very good, one of the best I've seen.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing Batman finished!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

he's Bat-FINISHED!
I need a better lighting setup to take pics, I know


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Looks good to me Lou, I think your blue on the cowl, cape etc. is PRETTY close. And SHOULD be easy to replicate by anyone who watches your YouTube video. BTW, I will be working with Jeffrey tomorrow (from JT Graphics) to finish up the eyebrow decals for the cowl. Here is some sample art from my friend Andy Garringer (WestBatman on the Clubhouse). I think I am going to go with a black outline on clear decal film. It has been my experience that LIGHT colored decals over black RARELY (if EVER) work. With a clear decal, you would paint the faceplate gloss light blue (after puttying and sanding the sculpted eyebrows and noselines) apply the decals, seal with dullcote, brush paint the faceplate flat black (brushing up to/on to the decal outline) then seal again with dullcote. For the noselines you would brush the flat black to the OUTER edge of the line, then AFTER dullcoting brush the satin blue metallic color of the cowl onto the nose up to the inner edge of the line. It will be important to do this step last so the satin finish of the nose is not killed by the dullcote. A bit tricky to be sure, but that IS what makes the results so satisfying! BTW Highlander, FANTASTIC job on the face, particularly good to see how the work stands up in the close-up shot! If you would be interested in doing a "test" build with the alternate face and the decals, please email me at [email protected] and we can make it happen!:thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## Highlander242 (Nov 26, 2014)

scooke123 said:


> Looking forward to seeing Batman finished!


 Thanks, I'm looking forward to getting it complete.


----------



## Highlander242 (Nov 26, 2014)

Bwain no more said:


> BTW Highlander, FANTASTIC job on the face, particularly good to see how the work stands up in the close-up shot! If you would be interested in doing a "test" build with the alternate face and the decals, please email me at [email protected] and we can make it happen!:thumbsup:
> Tom


Hey Tom,

Thanks very much! I'll be sending you and email.

Also, I'm sorry for high jacking this tread so I'm going to start one with some in progress shots.

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Joe; VERY cool! I have already checked out your new thread, and this kind of in progress series of pics is EXACTLY what I am looking for. I look forward to hearing from you! 
Tom
PS: Do NOT purchase another kit, I will send you a bagged kit when I send the resin piece and decals.


----------



## Highlander242 (Nov 26, 2014)

Bwain no more said:


> Joe; VERY cool! I have already checked out your new thread, and this kind of in progress series of pics is EXACTLY what I am looking for. I look forward to hearing from you!
> Tom
> PS: Do NOT purchase another kit, I will send you a bagged kit when I send the resin piece and decals.


Hey Tom,

Thank you very much. I'll do the other with my camera for a better resolution for you. Sending you an email now.

Joe


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

Lou - been watching your YT on the Batman '66 kit. I noticed you masked the cape for the inner vs outer sides - is that because you think the material is different? Or did you just want to add the purple coating to the outer surface for a different reason?


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Ross,
yes, I'm playing it as having a more purple inside and a bluer outside. and since the sculpt of the part shows the insides "flapped over", I thought it was a good opportunity to show off some contrast there. I don't know if it's canon or not, but I like it.


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

Sounds good. Would you mind terribly summarizing your paint choices you settled on?


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

I'll try to remember them all

for the cape, it was black base, then Duplicolor Patriot blue metallic then a misting of the Citidel Maggaroth purple on the inside/flap and a misting of Tamiya metallic blue on the outside

for the shorts and cowl part on the torso it was black primer, maggaroth purple then tamiya metallic blue

for the gloves and boots and it was the same as the shorts, but without the black primer (grey primer instead)

the head was the same as the outside of the cape


(i'm pretty sure):wave:


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

Thanks Lou!


----------

